# Choosing a donkey



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2021)

A friend in NM is looking for a donkey as a pet. I suggested she get a miniature, as the size makes it easier to manage them. What is better, generally, a gelded jack or a jenny? I know they are very different than horses. What is a good book, or site, to read about care? Do they do well with miniature horses, or would keeping a donkey separate be a good idea?


----------



## diamond c (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes they do well with mini horses. As far as care, they are pretty much the same. They require less protein than horses. I’d start with the ADMS web site and go from there.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 16, 2021)

What does your friend have now? Donkey geldings can play really rough. They do best with another donkey gelding, or horse gelding. Mine was too rough for my mini mare. Each one is different though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2021)

She will probably just have the donkey. Maybe a Jenny would be better for her. 
I am toying with the idea of getting one for myself. I understand their temperaments would be as varied as any species and getting a friendly one might be chancy. I will check out that site.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jan 16, 2021)

We've had a total of 3 mini Donks over the years.... 2 Geldings (brothers) and currently 1 Jenny. All have been gentle. Our Jenny has been the noisiest of the 3 and also the friendliest. We incorporated all of them in with our horses without a problem. Ella, the Jenny, came to us when a miniature horse owner we were acquainted with here in Oregon was making a job related move to the East Coast and was limited with how many "livestock" she could have. No one wanted to buy her! So, we agreed to take her. 

Ella has been a gem. Very easy going, an easy keeper, and very willing to be lead lined with a youngster on her back. We've had her I think 10(?) yrs, so that makes her about 15.
Diamond C is correct about needing less protein. Our two geldings lived on our big upper pasture without needing extra except in winter when things got snowed over......... Ella has been moved around from the upper pasture to our barn field to babysit foals - which means she got grain than and got FAT. So, we'd have to move her back onto the upper field. And OMG, would she COMPLAIN! They were put on the same worming and hoof trim schedule as everyone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't know what my bossy gelding would think about adding a donkey. He and my mare get along well. The mare might pal up with the donkey. It might be good for her, as the gelding doesn't really "pal" with anyone.
I read some forum replies on the Donkey site and the consensus is donkeys need a companion. So I will tell my friend that she should maybe get two donkeys if she plans to rehome her miniature horse. The horse is not friendly and she has had him quite a while and she still cannot even catch him. I thought of going to get him, but am uncertain about border crossing quarantines. I am in OK and she is in NM.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jan 16, 2021)

No quarantines needed, last I checked. But the horse will need a health certificate and coggins test, provided by a vet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> No quarantines needed, last I checked. But the horse will need a health certificate and coggins test, provided by a vet.


I was worried about people quarantines.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 17, 2021)

She just wants one donkey by itself, no other equines? Donkey people will tell you to have two together, they prefer to buddy up. I think any equine would be lonely by itself, although I've done it. Does she have, or do any of her neighbors, have any other livestock?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> She just wants one donkey by itself, no other equines? Donkey people will tell you to have two together, they prefer to buddy up. I think any equine would be lonely by itself, although I've done it. Does she have, or do any of her neighbors, have any other livestock?


She has a miniature gelding but he is not friendly. She fears he would make the donkey unfriendly also. So I'm thinking she should rehome the horse and get two donkeys. 
My sister and i thought we would go get the horse but we are unsure about crossing state borders. NM right now is pretty strict. I gave her the contact of the NM miniature horse club. Maybe she can rehome through them. He is registered.


----------



## Abby P (Jan 17, 2021)

I think they only care if you are staying - coming and going to pick up a horse should be OK provided you follow all the rules. I cross state lines every time I go and visit my horse! At least up here, "caring for livestock" is considered an essential activity and is exempt from travel restrictions.


----------

